# Critter nation litter pan?



## the_musical_fruit (May 6, 2013)

I know I've read on here that people buy pans from the hardware store to use as litter pans in their critter nation cages, but I can't seem to find a thread. Anyone know what kind of pan I should be looking for? Dimensions, material? Thanks a lot!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Many folks use cement trays from home improvement stores. They are usually a pretty standard size, so just take your inside length/width/depth measurements and go measure the cement mixing trays!


----------



## the_musical_fruit (May 6, 2013)

Thank you! Are they made of plastic?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I got mine at home depot - plastic mixing tubs - they are the perfect size!

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202086...ads-_-pla-_-202086174&ci_gpa=pla#.UhTIydKsiSo


----------



## the_musical_fruit (May 6, 2013)

Awesome, thanks so much! Gonna pick one up tonight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## the_musical_fruit (May 6, 2013)

Took a little shoving and grunting but I got the tray in the cage! I'm sure it would fit better if I had the time/patience/tools to cut the edges off. But it fits fine and I'm so happy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

You are welcome!! Enjoy your less messy ratties!! 8)


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Since my rats love to chew on plastic I actually bought a metal cake pan from the dollar store.


----------

